# Freebsd can not see all hard drives



## baltazor (Sep 15, 2010)

I have 32 hard drives for files and 1 system hard drives, but FreeBSD can see 28 hard drives.
What do I do that would freebsd saw all 32 hard drives?
Comcontrol devlist:

```
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 1 lun 0 (da0,pass0)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 1 lun 1 (da1,pass1)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 1 lun 2 (da2,pass2)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 1 lun 3 (da3,pass3)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 1 lun 4 (da4,pass4)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 1 lun 5 (da5,pass5)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 1 lun 6 (da6,pass6)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 1 lun 7 (da7,pass7)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 2 lun 0 (da8,pass8)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 2 lun 1 (da9,pass9)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 2 lun 2 (da10,pass10)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 2 lun 3 (da11,pass11)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 2 lun 4 (da12,pass12)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 2 lun 5 (da13,pass13)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 2 lun 6 (da14,pass14)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 2 lun 7 (da15,pass15)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 4 lun 0 (da16,pass16)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 4 lun 1 (da17,pass17)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 4 lun 2 (da18,pass18)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 4 lun 3 (da19,pass19)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 4 lun 4 (da20,pass20)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 4 lun 5 (da21,pass21)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 4 lun 6 (da22,pass22)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 4 lun 7 (da23,pass23)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 5 lun 0 (da24,pass24)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 5 lun 1 (da25,pass25)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 5 lun 2 (da26,pass26)
<Harddisk>     at scbus0 target 5 lun 3 (da27,pass27)
<Areca RAID controller R001>       at scbus0 target 16 lun 0 (pass28)
<HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-E60L 1.00>   at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (pass29,cd0)
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 15, 2010)

Make sure all your SCSI id's are set correctly.


----------



## baltazor (Sep 15, 2010)

In controller I see 32 hard drives


----------



## SirDice (Sep 15, 2010)

It's been a while since I dabbled with SCSI but I thought 32 devices on one controller was the limit. 
The controller itself also occupies one ID and so does your DVD drive. That only leaves room for 30 harddisks.


----------



## User23 (Sep 16, 2010)

What areca raid controller model is used?


----------

